# PRO bottle cages



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Is anyone using the UD carbon cages? I have a pair on my new Orbea and the bottles fit so tight, I'm afraid of ripping the bosses off the frame while removing a bottle. I did grind down the little 'buttons' inside the cage and it hepled some and I tried skinnier Elite bottles and it didn't make a difference. I wonder if Tacx bottles are even skinnier than the standard Specialized or perhaps I should just pull off the cages and go with something else. Thoughts?


----------

